

Moves are afoot to extend copyright to fashion design - grellas
http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/the_genuine_article/

======
nextparadigms
Lack of copyright for the fashion industry has been _great_ so far. Copyright
in the fashion industry will only benefit the big brands, which I assume are
behind this, anyway.

The video from TED on this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL2FOrx41N0>

~~~
wmf
Except, as the article says, for the big brands that are built entirely on
copied designs.

